

Lawdingo (YC W13) Raises $690K More To Help You Talk To Lawyers Instantly - toddpersen
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/30/lawdingo-fundingo/

======
3327
There are many services for many kinds... Not intention of putting you down
but 'competition'. Some come later and just do it smoother better. Overall,
lawyer experiences are hard and expensive and there is huge room for
improvement so I wish these guys the best and I hope they can make some
significant change.

~~~
yogo
Very early in the article the author contrasted this service with LegalZoom,
but the first thing that came to mind was something like Pearl.com. It's good
when there's a service like this that's focusing on only one thing so I'm
interested in seeing where this goes and how it fits into this space.

~~~
nirmel
Hi, I'm the founder. Another article came out today, in which the author
talked about the comparison to Pearl:
[http://vator.tv/news/2013-10-30-lawdingo-raises-690k-to-
help...](http://vator.tv/news/2013-10-30-lawdingo-raises-690k-to-help-you-
find-a-lawyer)

In general I think the narrow vertical approach makes more sense that the
general purpose expert advice network. Legal is supposedly Pearl's largest
vertical in every country around the world.

~~~
yogo
Thanks, this is a good article. I too like having a site that only focuses on
legal. Legal is big enough and there isn't much of an overlap like you have
with verticals like computer tech, electronics tech, car repair. Best of luck.

------
codegeek
I am not sure how different is this from a service like www.rocketlawyer.com
which I tried using once and had a crappy experience. They tried to sign me up
for a recurring subscription and claimed to have unlimited access to lawyers.
But the lawyer I spoke to said that the unlimited access is limited to basic
consultation only. Anything custom will cost you the usual lawyer money.

~~~
rhc2104
Lawdingo does not have subscriptions for people looking for lawyers- you just
pay the lawyer for time spent

[https://www.lawdingo.com/about/clients/phone-
consultations](https://www.lawdingo.com/about/clients/phone-consultations)

~~~
codegeek
Thanks.

